# User Manual



## oakwood lodge (Oct 21, 2018)

We have bought a Peugeot autocruise pioneer Frobisher 2006 and have no user manual any idea where I could get one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I can't help, but this will give your post a boost.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There is an Autocruise owners group on facebook, you'd probably have better luck asking there


----------

